# Haunted Overload 2009 Trailers and Videos



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is our 2009 Trailer #1. Some of the footage from this trailer was poster here months back. Anyway... here is the new trailer.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

*Haunted Overload 2009 Trailer #5*

Here is another 2009 trailer (#5)


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

This is an Awsome haunt.

Trust me.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Amazing haunt!! I've always loved your haunt it's very inspiring!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks awesome!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Great trailer! I think my favorite (other than the screaming girls running and laughing) is the final clip of the headless horeseman riding off in the fog.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Giles,

Thanks for watching. We shot the headless horseman scene after the last event night. By that time a lot of the pumpkins along the road were rotten + not all the lighting was on. The horse is a draft horse. He can only be ridden for about 20 minutes. After that he gets a little uneasy. For some shots I had to walk backwards holding my camera (with wide angle lens) and saying aloud "pleas don't run me over..." We were able to get some good shots.

Thanks again!

Tim


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very very cool, I love the horseman riding away at the end. Very well done.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Creepy!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Got tickets for Friday Oct. 23rd and can't wait to see the haunt. I have wanted to go for 2 years now and I finally have the chance!


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Did you enjoy the show?


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Wish I was able to pop up to NH to see the show...looks amazing! Hope you had lots of visitors. The ones on the video looked terrified...how perfect!


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

*Haunted Ovelroad - Video from 2009*

Hello,

Here is a video that showcases the actors from Haunted Overload in 2009.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't know where to start or what to say! Always a trip to watch your haunt vids. You guys have too darn much fun. The video was just so professional too. Watching the reaction of the patrons was priceless. I've replayed it 4 times already and will be looking at this one for a long time! Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

jdubbya,

Thank you for taking the time to watch and comment on the video. I can't take credit for the haunt. Eric Lowther and his team deserve all the credit. I have been producing video for Haunted Overload for five years now. I am always amazed at what is accomplished each year. There is always some new. The something new is always significant.

We will be posting more action from 2009 in another YouTube video this evening. This video showcases a vortex tunnel created for this year's haunt. There is also an intense scare scene included in the video. I'll post it tonight.

Again. Thanks the compliments. I really appreciate it.

Tim Bickford


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh sure, MAKE a great video so the rest of us feel like total pikers:googly:

Beautifully done, and what a delightful bunch of actors! I must confess, I had to jump ahead when I got to the dental scene - that made my skin crawl


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, great video! I'm speachless


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

I must admit that I'm not a haunter. I just do the video. I think it may work out better, in some cases, when someone else does the video rather than the haunter. I always make sure that the people at Haunted Overload get what they want out of the video. Or at least I try. 

Thanks again for the comments. 

I am also working on a Fright Kingdom video.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WOW! I hope you plan on sending those videos to the HauntForum DVD and PropMasters Haunters videos DVD!!


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Mmmmm not sure I know what you mean. Sounds like an annual haunt DVD? Do you have a link? I'll hunt aroun for it.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

My compliments to the haunt crew, Tim. The actors were great with the crowd! And congrats to you for a cool video!


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Bone to pick. I appreciate it. The entire Haunted Overload crew works 12 months a year to prepare for each season. They do a great job.

I hope to post more videos soon.

Thanks again!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Timbickford said:


> Mmmmm not sure I know what you mean. Sounds like an annual haunt DVD? Do you have a link? I'll hunt aroun for it.


HauntForum
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19275

PropMaster
http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/2009_dvd_set.htm


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

When I first started shooting video for Haunted Overload they were a home haunt. They keep getting bigger and bigger. Here is some more footage from 2009.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Timbickford said:


> I must admit that I'm not a haunter. I just do the video. I think it may work out better, in some cases, when someone else does the video rather than the haunter. I always make sure that the people at Haunted Overload get what they want out of the video. Or at least I try.
> 
> Thanks again for the comments.
> 
> I am also working on a Fright Kingdom video.


You may not be a haunter yet, but if we have anything to do with it you'll be hooked in no time. :devil:

Great job on the video.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

*Latest video trailer for Haunted Overload*

Hello,

Here is the latest trailer for Haunted Overload.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Hahaha thats too funny. I love seeing reaction vids.


----------

